
Show HN: colorSpace – A smart background removal tool - jajoosam
https://color.4ty2.fun/?ref=hn
======
jajoosam
Hi HN!

Some background here:
[https://twitter.com/jajoosam/status/1083764001375346688](https://twitter.com/jajoosam/status/1083764001375346688)

